# Planes, Trains or Automobiles - My Thinking on a 1,000-mile Journey



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been doing a bit of "What If?" research for the future (in this case the future covers the next year) for moving from Pennsylvania to Florida.

People say that I can't leave, that I have the Northeast in my blood. "Horse-puckey", I say to them. Yes, I was born and raised in New York; yes, I was shanghaied to Pennsylvania and stranded here for the past 25 years. 

But it isn't in my blood. 

If I'm going to end up jobless and homeless I'd rather have it happen in Florida - at least it'll be a little warmer in my cardboard box. People claim that Florida has only two season - hot and muggy. Still, I think that's better than Pennsylvania's two seasons - frozen and muggy.

I've always been energized by the ocean, but it has to be the Atlantic Ocean - the Pacific just doesn't seem to cut it for me. And it has to be a warm part of the Atlantic, not the Cold-Water Flats section of it off the coast of Maine.

So, I've been researching living accommodations, distances from the beach and the availability of pepperoni-pizza delivery services. I've been checking the stats on median income, crime and feral-cat populations - everything that will have anything to do with my happiness in my golden years.

This is actually a first for me - usually I just jump into an area and say "Here I am". Researching like this _beforehand_ is quite unique.

The biggest problem I've encountered so far is getting from Point A to Point B - from Pennsylvania to Florida. I don't drive, so that's automatically out.

I don't want to fly, given the TSA's little habit of full-body cavity searches and X-ray machine usage. I actually took an oath of no more flying except in extreme emergencies, such as if they confined pizza sales to only one state, so flying is pretty much out.

Can't drive, can't fly ... how about taking a bus? 

Yep, that's doable - they leave from NYC. (Nothing ever seems to leave Wilkes Barre, PA except good people and jobs). I can catch a Martz bus to NYC from our little town, I think it runs $25 or so. I don't own much, a duffel bag or two should do it, so no problems with luggage. 

The problem is the fact that Greyhound charges anywhere from $96 to $300 for the trip, and there are anywhere from one to several stops and transfers in-between. I can just see all my worldly belongings disappear somewhere in North Carolina at a bus-stop run by Garth and Edna-Mae while I'm stumbling around half-asleep, the bus leaves and I'm sentenced to hard time for vagrancy.

The trip takes around 24 hours give or take a few hours. Not too shabby. I just know that I'll be seated next to either a mass murderer or a priest (equally deadly in my eyes), and even then I know that I'll be falling asleep sometime during the ride, and I snore like a banshee with a PA system.

There's an alternative, though - I could go to NYC's Chinatown and catch a Chinatown Tours bus that goes to Miami (I kid you not!) for only $99. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable sitting in a metal folding-chair surrounded by chickens for the whole trip, though ...

Then I thought, "*Ooh, trains!*" I've always liked trains, ever since I had them as a kid and, later, rode them into NYC.

I could catch an AMTRAK in New York City from Penn Station (a few blocks from the Port Authority where I'd be catching the bus) that goes right to Orlando. I think I'd much prefer a train to a bus - if it crashes at least I could re-enact _The Fugitive_. Base price for the Sit-In-A-Chair Package is about $150, and that includes one narrow, non-reclining seat. For $240 I could get the Upgraded Sit-In-A-Chair Package, which includes the ability to push the chair back into the legs of the person behind you and a free newspaper. Hmmm ...

Oh, wait, here we go - I can get a PRIVATE ROOM for only $360! Almost the same price as Greyhound's upper-level package, but it's an actual ROOM ON THE TRAIN! Just like in the movies! It's only about the size of a pregnant walk-in closet, but it has a sofa that folds into a bed and it's own little bathroom and window!

Heck, I could re-enact the Marx Brothers' famous stateroom scene, inviting everyone into the cramped little room and ordering room service!

I think I'm going to go with the little room-on-wheels - I think that's going to be the most enjoyable way to experience what might well be the last trip I'll ever take.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds great Phil...those little cubby holes on trains are ok; I much prefer them to a bus!
sleeping is normally an option for me, however I travel...so I would choose train...any pizzas on board?!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Sounds great Phil...those little cubby holes on trains are ok; I much prefer them to a bus!
> sleeping is normally an option for me, however I travel...so I would choose train...any pizzas on board?!



LOL - actually, *yes*, I checked out their menu! Just another vote for the train ... 

Try THAT on a bus!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Get yerself on that train headed South, son.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I've been doing a bit of "What If?" research for the future (in this case the future covers the next year) for moving from Pennsylvania to Florida.
> 
> People say that I can't leave, that I have the Northeast in my blood. "Horse-puckey", I say to them. Yes, I was born and raised in New York; yes, I was shanghaied to Pennsylvania and stranded here for the past 25 years.
> 
> ...



I rode Amtrak a few times and really liked it.  I didn't do an overnighter trip but think that would be fun too  I sure like it better then a plane because you can see so much more!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I rode Amtrak a few times and really liked it.  I didn't do an overnighter trip but think that would be fun too  I sure like it better then a plane because you can see so much more!



That's another point in its favor over planes - thanks, I hadn't thought much about that.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 15, 2014)

One of the greatest trips in my life was taking the train from North Idaho to Richmond, VA to visit my daughter when she was stationed at Ft. Eustis. I had the regular "sleep in the chair" (as you call it), and the train was pretty much empty from Idaho to Chicago, when we started getting commuters ; so most of the way there I had my whole row of 3 seats to sleep in. In the daytime, I went up to what used to be called "The VistaDome", but is now just called the observation car, and from up there, the view is magnificent ! You can see the whole train ahead and behind you. I would have slept there, but the seats are not designed for that.
They offered Robin an upgrade on my ticket, so the last night, I had the Roomette. It is a tiny little bunk, but private, and along with it, you do get a meal included with the fare, so that helps out also.
I took along a bunch of food bars, and stuff to snack on, because everything on the train is expensive, and had a late breakfast since that was the cheapest meal served in the dining room, and had my morning coffee that way.I also splurged on a $4 sandwich a time or two from the little snack stand.
When I had the free meal, I chose a wonderful dinner that day. They seat you with other people when the dining car is full, and you are by yourself, and I had a great breakfast visit with a couple who were taking their vacation by train.

Sleeping in the roomette, you are right over the wheels, so the noise is much louder, "clickity-clack" all nite long. 
Check the Amtrak website for seasonal specials, and you might be able to find a better rate. The main thing I noticed that might be an issue, is you can't smoke on the train (or bus), so anytime the train stopped, all the smokers fell over each other getting off the train to smoke, and it doesn't always stop for very long, so they really had to hurry.

Another possibility, is to check Craigslist for rides going to the area you want to go to. Usually, they want a driver, but sometimes, just having extra gas money would do the trick. I sent a puppy all the way to California that way one time, and it worked fine; the puppy didn't have to drive or even be able to read the map.

There is a website that helps place people in work-for-rent/caretaker situations, like maybe a storage shed, or even helping on a farm.  (you don't have to live in the storage shed, just manage it and live in the supplied housing.)
That might be a way to have a place to live when you get there, and possibly even help finance the trip for you. If you are interested, I will look it up for you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

Ah, thanks, Lady.

I didn't even think about the location of the sleeper being over the wheels, but I've fallen asleep many times on the Hudson River Line with its jolting turns and screechy brakes, so I'm not too worried about that. Also, since I only sleep an hour at a time I might be able to accommodate the noise a bit better than most.

Here's a link to the menu I found for the Silver Star run to Miami, which I believe is the one I would be taking. Note that the pizza is $7.00 but they don't show a size - it's probably one of those "personal-sized" pies, which means I'd need about 4 of them. 

And I think I'd take a pass on the Mahi-Mahi. nthego:

Also hadn't considered the smoking - I don't suppose they have a "smoking car" anymore these days. Meh - I can go without for 24 hours, or I can join the sardine-pack at station stops. 

I thought about the Craigslist thing but I'm a bit wary of it - not so much that I might get a psycho, but that I can't offer to drive, which would mean having to stop somewhere for the night, which isn't exactly how I wanted to do it, but it IS something to keep in mind.

I'd be interested in that website - thank you very much.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_I have done a 1200km trip from my home to where i live now, mind you stayed at my daughters  in sydney half way, but i enjoy  driving put the pop music on loud and sing to my hearts content nothing better_


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I have done a 1200km trip from my home to where i live now, mind you stayed at my daughters  in sydney half way, but i enjoy  driving put the pop music on loud and sing to my hearts content nothing better_



Oh, yeah, I've done that many times - it would be _nice_ to do it again, but I'm not into chasing the dragon right now - I just want to get situated. Back then I used the trip as part of the experience - now it's just a way to get from Point A to Point B, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 15, 2014)

_It sure does make sense Phil, hell i am lucky to clock up 80kms a week, my daughter laughs at me_


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _It sure does make sense Phil, hell i am lucky to clock up 80kms a week, my daughter laughs at me_



Well, I think that's respectable - 16km a day and weekends off!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 16, 2014)

Trains, Phil, all the way. Only take something a wee bit more modern, okay?


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I think that's respectable - 16km a day and weekends off!



And i don't use it to go to church either. Due to the roadworks it is 80kph all the way except for one section about 2kms long where it's 100kph and my car loves it she gets to blow the cobwebs out of the motor


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, that plow is _awesome_, Pappy - I'd get dressed-up in my pirate outfit, stand on top of it with my sword and holler "ARRRGH!!" all the way down South! :rofl:

Jill - "blow the cobwebs out", huh? Any excuse to speed, I guess ... layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

No, I'm past that stage in my life as well - I don't want any more run-ins with the police or with Bubba. 

I want _comfort_ - for me, on this trip, that would mean a little bed, some coffee, a pepperoni pizza and a 21-year-old Italian exchange student that wanders into my berth by accident, embarrassed and apologizing profusely in broken English as I expertly set her at ease ...


----------



## Tom Young (Mar 16, 2014)

Gettin' there is half the equation... Where to go is kinda important.  $$$ is #1... big difference betweeen Miami or any Beachfront, and Leesburg, where we live for 1/2 yr.  
Over the past 25 years of doing this I've seen the extemes...  but figure I could be happy in Florida for anywhere between $20K/yr and $200K/yr.... From some great fish camps on the chain of lakes to a 30 million dollar mansion in Islesworth.  

In the lower spending areas, I'd go for permanent campgrounds where the people are more active and have lots more going on.  Some nice ones near Ormand and Daytona beaches.  Many campgrounds @ low rates that have Park Models... Excellent living quarters 800sf, plus deck or add-a-room.  They are all over Florida.  Many have predominantly permanent residents.  

Mid Florida - for annual total cost of living around the 50K to 100K range... you can pick and choose from thousands of fun things to do in "The Villages."  Incrediible place for middle age singles  too. 
http://1154magrathway.com/yahoo_sit...ACTS_ABOUT_THE_VILLAGES_FLORIDA.147114309.pdf

Our spot is on Lake Griffin in Leesburg... a mobile home gated community of 360 mfg homes.  Much activity.  Homes range from about $15k to $70K ... rental community (you own your home, rent the space) for about $5K to $6K/yr.  Income average between $30K to $60K.  Though a 55 and over community, average age is in the 60's and "holding" (as opposed to older communities that become stagnant and go downhill activity-wise.)

 On another forum, members "choked" when I mentioned incomes of only $60K.  Go figger.  

The fishcamp life is proably the greatest... One could live in a fishcamp for an income of about $15K/yr (all expenses included) and maybe have more fun that anybody else.   When we're out boating, always stop for outdoor hamburgers on the grille ot fresh catfish, and a game of horseshoes.  A lot of the residents  smoke, so the screened in restaurants work out great for visitors.

Prices on campers are really low now, and driving your home around Florida, and stopping at any of the many hundreds of campgrounds is a great solution for anybody with wanderlust.  We have a good friend who has been doing that since 1995, and is happy as a clam, moving every 6 months to a year.  Have seen Large Class A campers worthy of a wealthy rock star, selling for $25K.

Sounds like a great adventure.  What are you waiting for?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> No, I'm past that stage in my life as well - I don't want any more run-ins with the police or with Bubba.
> 
> I want _comfort_ - for me, on this trip, that would mean a little bed, some coffee, a pepperoni pizza and a 21-year-old Italian exchange student that wanders into my berth by accident, embarrassed and apologizing profusely in broken English as I expertly set her at ease ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

Tom Young said:


> Gettin' there is half the equation... Where to go is kinda important.  $$$ is #1... big difference betweeen Miami or any Beachfront, and Leesburg, where we live for 1/2 yr.



I wouldn't wish to be within 100 miles of Miami.




> In the lower spending areas, I'd go for permanent campgrounds where the people are more active and have lots more going on.  Some nice ones near Ormand and Daytona beaches.  Many campgrounds @ low rates that have Park Models... Excellent living quarters 800sf, plus deck or add-a-room.  They are all over Florida.  Many have predominantly permanent residents.



That's one of the possibilities I'm looking into right now.



> Mid Florida - for annual total cost of living around the 50K to 100K range... you can pick and choose from thousands of fun things to do in "The Villages."  Incrediible place for middle age singles  too.



I'm afraid The Villages is far beyond my financial ability.




> Our spot is on Lake Griffin in Leesburg... a mobile home gated community of 360 mfg homes.  Much activity.  Homes range from about $15k to $70K ... rental community (you own your home, rent the space) for about $5K to $6K/yr.  Income average between $30K to $60K.  Though a 55 and over community, average age is in the 60's and "holding" (as opposed to older communities that become stagnant and go downhill activity-wise.)
> 
> On another forum, members "choked" when I mentioned incomes of only $60K.  Go figger.



Consider that I am a minimalist - that includes my cost-of-living as well ... 



> The fishcamp life is proably the greatest... One could live in a fishcamp for an income of about $15K/yr (all expenses included) and maybe have more fun that anybody else.   When we're out boating, always stop for outdoor hamburgers on the grille ot fresh catfish, and a game of horseshoes.  A lot of the residents  smoke, so the screened in restaurants work out great for visitors.



Not being an outdoorsman I'm afraid I don't know what a "fishcamp" is, other than someplace that young fish go to in the summer.



> Prices on campers are really low now, and driving your home around Florida, and stopping at any of the many hundreds of campgrounds is a great solution for anybody with wanderlust.  We have a good friend who has been doing that since 1995, and is happy as a clam, moving every 6 months to a year.  Have seen Large Class A campers worthy of a wealthy rock star, selling for $25K.



An admirable lifestyle, but I do not drive.



> Sounds like a great adventure.  What are you waiting for?



For some obligations to evaporate ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 16, 2014)

Phil Wrote    Jill - "blow the cobwebs out", huh? Any excuse to speed, I guess ... 

_*Nope not speeding Phil just sitting on the speed limit, just good to be able to do 100kph now and then, i don't believe it's good for the car to always sit on the low speeds*_   :bowknot:


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 16, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> Phil Wrote    Jill - "blow the cobwebs out", huh? Any excuse to speed, I guess ...
> 
> _*Nope not speeding Phil just sitting on the speed limit, just good to be able to do 100kph now and then, i don't believe it's good for the car to always sit on the low speeds*_   :bowknot:



*shrug*

It's a car - a mechanical thing. It has no "need" for speed; in fact, the faster you go the faster you wear the vehicle out. 

Of course, too slow a speed does the same thing. 

If I recall correctly, studies have shown that the optimal speed for longevity of a vehicle is somewhere around 35mph (56kph).


----------

